# Any proof documents needed if you are not claiming points for work experience



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I just received an invitation to apply for 190, I had 55 points and I received 5 points from Victoria State Sponsorship.

Since I am not claiming any points for work, should I still upload work related documents?

I have a total of 5 years of work experience but ACS deducted 2 years. I didnt claim any points because I didnt have enough evidence for my first job. I already have the invitation so I will start my application but I would like to know even though I am not claiming points should I include proofs?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just received an invitation to apply for 190, I had 55 points and I received 5 points from Victoria State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


no need to submit any documents for the work experience that you are not claiming points for. It is optional to do so. if you wish, you can and if you don't, leave it.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

that is so relieving man, I will still submit all documents which I have just to be sure but I hope they wont call my current employer or it will be deserter


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hello everyone, 

I just want to ask 1 more time because I still have doubts about it.


My total experience is 5 years ACS deducted 2 years

My first job : 3 years of xp (between 2008 and 2011)

My current job 2.5 years (and continuing)

I clicked non relevant for my first job (all 3 years were dismissed) and relevant for my second job

Eventually I didnt claim any points but 2.5 years of my current job is listed as relevant

I have all the proof but I am a little afraid of DIAC calling my current employer (I dont want them to know that I am leaving)

While doing external checks do they call or verify your employers even tough you didnt claim any points?

And on the other hand I have below documents please advise if it is enough

Salary Rise letter (from last december)
Pay slips (my employer gives electronic payslips but I can get them signed and stamped if needed)
Bank statements
Name tag on my desk
Reference letter which is signed by mu manager and HR coordinator (stamped)
Tax return sheet
My premium skill bonus document (signed the same day as my contract)

I would like to know if they call employers because eventhough there is a small chance at least I will tell it to my HR coordinator and she can keep this confidential but anyway i dont want to take the risk.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Admins,
I have a similar query here, here is a bit of background:

1st Job Overseas Sep 2006 to Oct 2008 <Accessed Positive by ACS>
2nd Job Overseas Nov 2080 to Aug 2010 <Accessed Positive by ACS>
3rd Job Overseas Sept 2010 to Dec 2010 <Employer not willing to provided reference letter, not included in ACS assessment>
4th Job Overseas Jan 2011 to March 2011 <Employer not willing to provided reference letter, not included in ACS assessment>
5th Job Australia Apr 2011 to Nov 2013 <Statutory deceleration from Manager, Accessed Positive by ACS>
6th Job Overseas Dec 2013 till date <Not included in ACS assessment>

In Total I have 4 yr 3 months of Overseas experience out of which 2 yrs was deducted by ACS, so left with less than 3 yrs experience and cant claim points but Job 1 and 2 are marked Relevant in EOI. Job 3 &4 are marked irrelevant. Is it a mistake to specify these jobs in EOI as they were not accessed by ACS? Job 5 is marked relevant in EOI and claimed 5 points as its more than 1 yr but less than 3.


I have marked same designation for 1 job, but made two entries in EOI, 
a) From Sept 2006 to Aug 2008 and non relevant as acs didnt considered it during the assessment for obvious reasons <2 yrs work experience deduction to make with equivalent to Australian Skill Standards>.
b) From Sept 2008 to Oct 2008 marked it as relevant, hope this is fine and correct way to do it.
c) For Job 3 & 4 I have limited documents like Offer letter, Few pay slips and bank statements for Job 2. But no tax documents.

Questions:
1. Do you think Job limited number of proofs for job 3 & 4 will it create any problem during my visa application, even though they are not part of my assessment and i marked irrelevant in EOI and also I will not be claiming points for on my Visa application by marking them irrelevant?

2. Creating two entries for same job relevant & irreverent will create any confusion for CO while accessing my application? Can anything be done beforehand to avoid his confusion?


Really appreciate if you can share you views:

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Fellow Members,
Can anyone help me with following query:



smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Admins,
> I have a similar query here, here is a bit of background:
> 
> 1st Job Overseas Sep 2006 to Oct 2008 <Accessed Positive by ACS>
> ...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Fellow Members,
> Can anyone help me with following query:


I think you have done the correct thing.

1. If you are not claiming points for a particular time period/job CO will not/ cannot ask for proof for that period.

2. I think it is ok to have the same job as relevant and irrelevant in your case. CO will surely understand why you did this. This won't be a problem.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

AncientGlory said:


> I think you have done the correct thing.
> 
> 1. If you are not claiming points for a particular time period/job CO will not/ cannot ask for proof for that period.
> 
> 2. I think it is ok to have the same job as relevant and irrelevant in your case. CO will surely understand why you did this. This won't be a problem.


Thanks for your reply ancientglory


----------



## austinsayers (Apr 2, 2014)

i think you should the document.. if its not much hard... even if you are not claiming points... 

eventually, they will consider it..


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

I applied for ACS and got +ve assessment. I am having 5.2 years served in two companies.

Company A : 2.9 months.
Company B : 2.5 months.

Company A:i worked for 3 different roles (on roll,3rd party ,other 3rd party).
Company B: on roll (still working).

I don't want to include company A experience in EOI apply , becoz its difficult to get the all the required docs. And my assessment roles & responsibilities done on parent company letter pad.
*
Can i add my company B exp only ,,, is there any adv or suggestion from seniors *

BR//
Naga R Reddy


----------



## aussie7 (May 4, 2015)

Hi Hunter85 can you please tell me if the CO asked for any employment proofs? i'm in a similar situation as you were couple of yrs back.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I am really wondering about this, too. Let's say I don't claim any points from work experience but I stated in my resume that I am working in a company for a couple of years relevant or irrelevant to my occupation. Would the state nomination office or CO at DIAC like to see any documentary evidence for that or would they check or call the office that I am working ?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I am really wondering about this, too. Let's say I don't claim any points from work experience but I stated in my resume that I am working in a company for a couple of years relevant or irrelevant to my occupation. Would the state nomination office or CO at DIAC like to see any documentary evidence for that or would they check or call the office that I am working ?


As I have experienced, DIBP mainly likes to see the real evidence of everything against which the points are claimed.

I will just upload the proofs for which I have claimed points and would not provide any unnecessary documents until and unless it is asked for.


----------



## Rames (Mar 28, 2016)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just received an invitation to apply for 190, I had 55 points and I received 5 points from Victoria State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...



My total 6.3 years of exp assessed as relevant, but i need points only for 5 years, can i mention 1.3 years exp as irrelebvanlt please?


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Rames said:


> My total 6.3 years of exp assessed as relevant, but i need points only for 5 years, can i mention 1.3 years exp as irrelebvanlt please?


I think that you can, they only verify those experience that give you points


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rames said:


> My total 6.3 years of exp assessed as relevant, but i need points only for 5 years, can i mention 1.3 years exp as irrelebvanlt please?


That would make the CO suspicious of your work experience though, he might want to verify the rest. Foods for thought.


----------

